# Want info on the echo cs 800p



## bikemike (Mar 3, 2016)

My wife and I are looking for a 80 cc saw and I have not seen much about the cs800. Anyone with info about the saw and any mods done to them plz post em. It's almost in my price range. 
I like the fact it's not a strato engine.


----------



## pcrevelli (Mar 13, 2016)

I have not owned one, but have been eyeing them for a long time. It's a saw I've been wanting to add to my otherwise exclusively Stihl collection. From everything I have read, they to not have the highest power to weight ratio, but are dead nuts reliable, and last forever. This would be consistent with other Echo's that I have owned in the past. There does not seem to be a lot of them around, or on ebay. A clean one was for sale here last year for a long time, and I don't think one person ever replied to the add. I keep thinking about that one.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 13, 2016)

pcrevelli said:


> I have not owned one, but have been eyeing them for a long time. It's a saw I've been wanting to add to my otherwise exclusively Stihl collection. From everything I have read, they to not have the highest power to weight ratio, but are dead nuts reliable, and last forever. This would be consistent with other Echo's that I have owned in the past. There does not seem to be a lot of them around, or on ebay. A clean one was for sale here last year for a long time, and I don't think one person ever replied to the add. I keep thinking about that one.


Yeah I haven't heard much good about them yet. Just seem like they not to desired, I haven't even seen 1 for sale used on Craigslist yet


----------



## Pauls_Workshop (Apr 12, 2016)

I just got an older gray echo cs-8000 for milling. I'll post back on progress once I get it running and use it. Needs a few parts first. 

I've been hobby milling for about two years now. I got a new CS-590 a year back and milled with it all the last year. That is fine for up to 20" wide cutting actually with 24" bar or even 28" bar with a full skip milling chain on it at 60 cc. Speed though is about 0.5" a second in hard wood with it. I got the 80 cc 8000 to be faster mainly, but you can mill just fine with the 590 even. 

I started out using a little 42 cc Poulan for mini-milling top down! Works fine for up to about 16" dia wide! Good to start milling with a top down mini-mill I think and a smaller saw to see if you like it and want to invest more, later get an Alaskan type mill and a bigger saw (or 2). Milling is slow work but enjoyable. - Paul


----------



## Pauls_Workshop (Apr 16, 2016)

Pauls_Workshop said:


> I just got an older gray echo cs-8000 for milling. I'll post back on progress once I get it running and use it. Needs a few parts first.
> 
> I've been hobby milling for about two years now. I got a new CS-590 a year back and milled with it all the last year. That is fine for up to 20" wide cutting actually with 24" bar or even 28" bar with a full skip milling chain on it at 60 cc. Speed though is about 0.5" a second in hard wood with it. I got the 80 cc 8000 to be faster mainly, but you can mill just fine with the 590 even.
> 
> I started out using a little 42 cc Poulan for mini-milling top down! Works fine for up to about 16" dia wide! Good to start milling with a top down mini-mill I think and a smaller saw to see if you like it and want to invest more, later get an Alaskan type mill and a bigger saw (or 2). Milling is slow work but enjoyable. - Paul




So today I had just a bit of time and got the CS-8000 going a bit. I "noodled" about 5 silver maple hardwood logs, about 5-8 feet long and about 10-12" diameter. I just dug it in and did a vertical cut through the center of each, continuing the cut line from one end to the other. I have fun noodling and no setup at all. These had been drying about 6 months already since last fall so needed to get the drying process started on them as cut slabs. I'm not sure yet what I'll do with them, so I just put one cut through the Pith in the middle. My old new to me Gray saw is not tuned up right and it wanted to die on me a few times coming off idle. Didn't want to restart easily either when I was done. The bar I used was a 24" with a new chain but not a milling chain at all. Stock saw and with the older lower compression ratio piston/cylinder in this one. It impressed me a good bit. I could get the one pass through the 8 foot long log in about 4 minutes. Not really struggling in any way and pretty much full chain speed all the way through, even though it is not tuned at all right now. If anything, I slowed it down a few times to be sure my cutting line was straight. I think tuned and with muffler mod and a milling chain on it, I ought to about cut the 4 minutes in half to 2 minutes or so per pass. My CS-590 can do this one pass in about twice this time or around 8 minutes, with milling chain, stock saw. So it is about twice as fast limping along as the CS-590 for milling, 80.7 cc vs 60 cc saws, but about 27 years of technology and age between them. The 8000 is not a light saw if that is a factor. For milling not much of a factor for me. The newer 800p orange ones are going to have a much better piston/chamber and also better porting than my old one. I want to say should do fine milling with one and ought to hold its own against any 80 cc class saw, although only timed tests would say for sure. I'm real glad I got mine used and hope to use it for next 25 years or so if I can. I'll have to leave the 800p comparisons to others as mine is the older style. Only negative I can think of with these is no decompression valve for starting on any of them. The 590 has that, as did my old Pro Macs, and I don't know why Echo didn't include that on them. Even the new 800p's don't have one. So starting is a tough pull, but normally it is only two pulls on all the Echo's I've used, one full out choke and one normal choke after that. - Paul


----------



## Apachedesert (Apr 17, 2020)

Pauls_Workshop said:


> So today I had just a bit of time and got the CS-8000 going a bit. I "noodled" about 5 silver maple hardwood logs, about 5-8 feet long and about 10-12" diameter. I just dug it in and did a vertical cut through the center of each, continuing the cut line from one end to the other. I have fun noodling and no setup at all. These had been drying about 6 months already since last fall so needed to get the drying process started on them as cut slabs. I'm not sure yet what I'll do with them, so I just put one cut through the Pith in the middle. My old new to me Gray saw is not tuned up right and it wanted to die on me a few times coming off idle. Didn't want to restart easily either when I was done. The bar I used was a 24" with a new chain but not a milling chain at all. Stock saw and with the older lower compression ratio piston/cylinder in this one. It impressed me a good bit. I could get the one pass through the 8 foot long log in about 4 minutes. Not really struggling in any way and pretty much full chain speed all the way through, even though it is not tuned at all right now. If anything, I slowed it down a few times to be sure my cutting line was straight. I think tuned and with muffler mod and a milling chain on it, I ought to about cut the 4 minutes in half to 2 minutes or so per pass. My CS-590 can do this one pass in about twice this time or around 8 minutes, with milling chain, stock saw. So it is about twice as fast limping along as the CS-590 for milling, 80.7 cc vs 60 cc saws, but about 27 years of technology and age between them. The 8000 is not a light saw if that is a factor. For milling not much of a factor for me. The newer 800p orange ones are going to have a much better piston/chamber and also better porting than my old one. I want to say should do fine milling with one and ought to hold its own against any 80 cc class saw, although only timed tests would say for sure. I'm real glad I got mine used and hope to use it for next 25 years or so if I can. I'll have to leave the 800p comparisons to others as mine is the older style. Only negative I can think of with these is no decompression valve for starting on any of them. The 590 has that, as did my old Pro Macs, and I don't know why Echo didn't include that on them. Even the new 800p's don't have one. So starting is a tough pull, but normally it is only two pulls on all the Echo's I've used, one full out choke and one normal choke after that. - Paul


I came on this site just now specifically to find out if there is a decompression valve on my Echo CS800. I recently got the saw, but have not used it much. Sometimes it is almost impossible to start because the thing has so much compression. Now that I saw your thread, it now makes sense: there is no damn decompression button. So what do I do to start this thing? I'am a relatively in-shape guy and sometimes i can't even pull the friggin cord? I also recently got an older Echo CS4600, and that doesn't have a friggin decompresson valve either. Please chime in all you arborists, and help me start my damn saws!


----------



## bulldog6702 (Dec 13, 2020)

bikemike said:


> My wife and I are looking for a 80 cc saw and I have not seen much about the cs800. Anyone with info about the saw and any mods done to them plz post em. It's almost in my price range.
> I like the fact it's not a strato engine.


----------

